# Grafikkarte überhitzt sich



## Cryptic087 (3. November 2010)

*Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Hey,

folgendes passiert wenn ich ein Spiel starte:

- ich spiele und bin glücklich
- ich spiele bin aber weniger glücklich da ich Angst habe, dass die Grafikkarte gleich  samt Pc abhebt, dabei ein Loch in die Mauer reißt und auf der Straße einen Bus umwirft
- Bildschirm wird schwarz, sound läuft weiter

hab 2 470 GTX von Palit ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - Palit GeForce GTX 470

Im Idle die obere bei 60 C die untere bei 50 - beide weder übertaktet sonst nochetwas.
Unter Last naja... bis 105 und dann aus.

Zuerst habe ich die positionen solange verändert bis die temps am besten standen, vorsichtshalber lüfter entstaubt -> ich kann etwas länger spielen ohne lästige lüftergeräusche.

Nach spätestens 30 min Crysis und 15 min Metro33 jedoch wieder das selbe.

Nun bestellte ich mir ein paar Lüfter jedoch haben die nicht viel gebracht.

Eine Alternative Kühlmöglichkeit wie der hier ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - Lüfter - Zalman VF3000F GTX470
sind leider keine Option, da nicht Lieferbar bzw. ich hab dafür kein Platz im Gehäuse, Wakü zu teuer -> da verkaufe ich die 2 dinger und hol mir bald ne 580 GTX

Hab echt keine Idee mehr

Vll seht ihr ja was auf den bildern hier oder wisst mir anders zu helfen 

    CPU i7 980 x
    RAM 6 GB DDR3 Corsair 1600
    GPU 2x 470 sli
    HDD Spinnpoint F4 2 TB
    Motherboard Asus Extreme Rampage III
    Monitor 24" Asus
    Corsair Obsidan 800d
    Netzteil Corsair AX850
    Xfi Extreme Fatility
    Corsair H70  

_*Hier ein BILD:*_

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/9646/forumla22.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _chris_ (3. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Versuchs mal mit Undervolten.
Wie sind die Temps wenn du nur eine 470 laufen lässt, bzw. die andere ausgebaut ist?

Edit: Verdeckt die Netzwerkkarte o.Ä. den Lüfter deiner 470 ? (Ich weis das is ne blöde Frage aber könnte ja sein ;D)


----------



## facehugger (3. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Die GTX470 sind ja auch bekannt dafür nicht die kühlsten Grakas zu sein und mit Crysis/Metro2033 am Anschlag werden sie auch ordentlich gefordert. Ich würde dir eh empfehlen auf eine Karte umzusteigen. Einen Nachteil von SLI hast du ja gerade am eigenen Leib erfahren. Würde die 2 GTX470 verkaufen und auf eine GTX480AMP! oder halt die neue GTX580 umrüsten. In 99% aller Fälle reicht eine Oberklasse-Graka für aktuelle und kommende Games.


----------



## Cryptic087 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Wenn ich nur eine laufen lasse, passen die temps. Sie wird maximal 85 C warm und bleibt relativ leise. Aber im SLI gespann heizten die 2 mein ganzes Haus.

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass alle die SLI ohne WaKü betreiben ähnliche probleme haben.
Klar sind die Temps etwas höher als bei einer Single-Karte, jedoch nicht annähernd an dem Siedepunkt von Quecksilber  
Währe mein Problem ein Standartfall, würden sich viele Familien ein Quad SLI gespann holen, statt im Winter zu heizen...

Hab den Eindruck, dass in meiner meiner Problembeschreibung nicht klar ersichtlich ist, dass ein Bild vorhanden ist (sogar mit eingezeichneten Lüftströmen ) 

Ich erfreue mich an jeder Form von Hilfe
-Cryptic


----------



## thefirstnerd (3. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Mach doch mal mit MSI Afterburner ein eigenes Lüfter Profil da kannst du ja in einem Diagramm die jeweilige Drehzahl zur temp eingeben.

Wurden die 2 von anfang an schon so heiß oder hat sich das erst mit der zeit so ergeben?


----------



## Cryptic087 (3. November 2010)

Die waren schon immer solche Hitzköpfe
Ich probiers gleich mal aus

Bei 100% werden beide bis 80 C warm, dass ist jedoch viel zu laut
bei 70 % sind die wieder schon zu heiß -.-


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Jetzt musst du dich entscheiden zwischen Wärme und Lautheit. 

Die GTX470 ist nun mal nicht die kühlste Karte. 

Hast du schon mal versucht neue WLP aufzutragen? Kommt zwar mit der Garantie in Konflikt, aber in der Not frisst der Teufel ja bekanntlich Fliegen. 

Eine andere Alternative wäre die Zotac GTX480 AMP!

btw. Wegen den Bildern. Das nächste mal bitte die Bilder direkt hier hochladen. Wie das geht, steht unter "Bilderupload" in meiner Signatur.


----------



## TH1984 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Hallo,

ich hab zwar kein SLI, aber bis vor kurzem Crossfire (3x HD 5770).
Die Karten wurden eigenständig nicht heiß (max 65°C) und auch nicht besonders laut. Sobald alle 3 Karten im Gehäuse waren, betrug selbst die Temperatur im Idle 50° je Karte trotz sehr guter Gehäusebelüftung.
Vom Load zustanden ganz zu schweigen, bei über 100° fingen sie an zu drosseln, weshalb ich jetzt auch auf eine GTX480 umgestiegen bin.

Ich würde dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung auch dazu raten, kein SLI/CF zu betreiben

grüße


----------



## thefirstnerd (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

aber das kann doch nicht normal sein ? für was gibt es denn SLI wenn es nicht funktioniert ? 

schreib oder ruf mal nvidia an vielleicht wissen die was


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Wie ich sehe, hast du zwischen den beiden Karten ganze Zwei Slots frei, und da fällt mir Spontan folgende Idee ein:
Mach doch mal die Slotblenden raus und bastel an die außenseite des Gehäuses einen Lüfter, der durch die Slotblenden die warme Luft der unteren Karte raussaugt. Wenn du Glück hast bringt das deutlich mehr als der eine Lüfter, der zwischen die Karten pustet, da er dort nur einen Überdruck erzeugt, die überschüssige Luft kann aber nirgendwohin, weshalb sie sich trotzdem da staut. (So meine Theorie)

Ein Versuch wäre es zumindest Wert denke ich.
Viel Glück


----------



## tonyx86 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Erstmal etwas was ich mir bei dir jetzt nicht verkneifen kann: du hast einen rechner bestehen aus einem i7 980X, zwei gtx470 und nem rampage III. aber dir ist eine wasserkühlung zu teuer
 ...  ...     ...    

so jetzt btt: die variante mit der slotblende hat sich bei mir auch bewährt. ich hab zwar auch nur ne gtx260 (allerdings occed), aber die last-temps sind dadurch ein ganzes stück gefallen (ich glaube es waren zwischen 5 und 10°). ein zusätzlich dahinter heraussaugender lüfter brachte bei mir keine bessererung, im gegenteil. wahrscheinlich hat der den luftstrom zerstört.


----------



## ThePlayer (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Das mit Problem hir sehe ich in den Karten mit viel zu kleinen Lüfter und der Verkleidung.
Ist wie mit einem Automotor der mit Verkleidung heißer wird als ohne.
Meine hitzige GTS 250 habe ich mit Thermalright in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## darkycold (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Ich würd erst mal das Lüftergewirr wegmachen.

Lass mal schön einen oder zwei unten rein und oben raus,
Aber du durchstößt ja den von unten kommenden Luftstrom mit dem unteren stehenden Lüfter sofort.
Viel zu viele Verwirbelungen.


----------



## Dr.PsycH0Ooo (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Also ich hab kein Problem. Ich habe gleich 3 480 GTX eingebaut und ich habe es beim Gamen auf knapp 100 C und du hast mit eine 470 schon 105 Grad. LOL

PS: Entstaube mal deine Lüfter ^^


----------



## BamWar3. (4. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Hey das Corsair 800D ist ja nicht grad das beste gehäuse für eine Luftkühlung da die Luft ja nur von unten kommt. Ausser du hast an der front auch noch Lüfter verbaut die Luft hineinblassen. Wenn nicht bau doch mal einen Lüfter in die Front der frische luft hineinbläst oder steig auf ne Wasserkühlung um für die das Case Optimal wäre.

MfG
BaaamWar3.


----------



## thefirstnerd (5. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*



Dr.PsycH0Ooo schrieb:


> Also ich hab kein Problem. Ich habe gleich 3 480 GTX eingebaut und ich habe es beim Gamen auf knapp 100 C und du hast mit eine 470 schon 105 Grad. LOL
> 
> PS: Entstaube mal deine Lüfter ^^



das Problem war ja von anfang an also kann es kaum am staub liegen ^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

andere gehäuse lüfter nutzen für nen luftgekühlten pc 

z.b.  die hier von silenx, SilenX iXtrema Pro, 120x120x38mm, 1500rpm, 149.2m/h, 18dB(A) (IXP-76-18) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
breitere lüfter, 38 anstelle von 25 mm, hab atm 2 davon verbaut, max temp meiner 480 von ~90°C auf 69-73°C runter egal was ich spiel 
der rest der komponenten zwischen 10°C und 20°C weniger 

nachteil, airbus fragt regelmässig nach neuen strömungstests an


----------



## Cryptic087 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Sup

Erstmal:

Eine Wakü ist mir zu umständlich.
Wenn ich mir überlege was alles beim zusammenbauen schief geganen ist und ich kurz vorm suizid noch eine wakü als noobie installieren müsste, währe ich mit einer gabel auf eine steckdose losgegangen...

Ein Termalright HR-03 GTX kostet pro Stück 10 € weniger als meine Zahlmann alternative und platz für 2 hab ich ja auch keinen - leider

Momentan habe ich in dem "Lüftertunnel" zwischen Grafikkarte und und Soltblende 2 Sycthe mit 187,4 m³/h Luftdurchsatz, die momentan wichtigsten. Und wenn *neun* Lüfter nicht genug sind dann brauchen wir einen zweiten Papst 

Hab eure Tips beherzigt und so umgesetzt
Die Temps haben sich um 7 Grad verbessert, allerdings müssen - damit der Pc nicht abstürzt-  beide Grakalüfter auf 80 % laufen und naja... gabel+steckdose


----------



## Nixtreme (8. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Nur um's mal zu verstehen, wo genau kommt bei dir frischluft ins gehäuse rein?


----------



## Cryptic087 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

auf dem Bild von unten und von rechts


----------



## Nixtreme (13. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

auf dem bild erkenn ich nirgends etwas das von unten reinbläßt.

Solang denke ich dass frischluftzufuhr in deinem Gehäuse einfach ungenügend ist


----------



## schlappe89 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Jo Nixtreme hat recht.
Ich denke das Gehäuse an sich ist totaler Mist für ein luftgekühltes System.
Kauf dir entweder ne Wakü oder ein besseres Gehäuse.


----------



## Takei Naodar (13. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Ich werd mir über ein Belüftungskonzept für dich mal gedanken machen dafür brauch ich aber noch
mal ein paar mehr bilder wo man besser sehen kann wo Lüfteröffnungen sind, hoffe dass du das bis morgen hin kriegst dann kriegst du morgen (spätestens Montag) dein Belüftungskonzept

Ps:. Noch eine Frage bist du Casemodding aufgeschlossen oder nicht?

Edit: als Bilder brauche ich eine Seitenansicht(die nicht schräg drauf guckt), ein bild des Seitenteils (sehr wichtig), anbei ein Bild der aktuellen Luftströme soweit ich das deuten kann sag mir mal ob ich alles richitg erkannt habe


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (14. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Montier mal oben 3 Lüfter saugend,sodass sie warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördern, den Lüfter hinten lässt du kalte Luft ansaugen, das ganze Lüfterchaos neben den Grafikkarten machst du mal komplett weg, und entfernst stattdessen alle Blenden für die Erweiterungskarten und montierst einen Lüfter, der die heiße Luft von den Grafikkarten direkt ansaugst direkt hinter diesen, außerhalb des Gehäuses. Dann mach noch nen Lüfter saugend direkt vor den Lüfter der GTX 470.
Also ca. so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bruce112 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Gelid Icy Vision REV.2 VGA Khler fr NV/ATI (GC-VGA02-01) Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH

schau mal hier 

undervolten spannung


----------



## Cryptic087 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Grafikkarte überhitzt sich*

Hab eine 580 eingebaut und kann nicht mehr klagen
Danke für die Hilfe

-Cryptic


----------

